# Townhouse firewall cantilever



## Otter (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi folks,

Townhouse designed to 2018 IRC with two 1-hour walls between units. A portion of each unit at the separation line cantilevers out from the main structure and lands on a double 6x6 post assembly. Does the lack of a foundation along this portion of the firewall create a violation of R302.2.3?


*R302.2.3 Continuity. *The fire-resistance-rated wall or
assembly separating _townhouses _shall be continuous from
the foundation to the underside of the roof sheathing, deck
or slab. The fire-resistance rating shall extend the full length
of the wall or assembly, including wall extensions through
and separating attached enclosed _accessory structures_.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2021)

See if this helps any 







						Dwelling unit separation at balcony
					

Five story multi-family R-2 Type VA sprinklered building. [edit: 4 stories VA over 1 story IA, IBC 2015, Colorado, with no relevant local amendments]  Some units have "shared" balconies, designed with a non-rated privacy wall provided between them. This privacy wall stops short of the edge of...



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 26, 2021)

The construction supporting the overhang needs to have the same fire rating as the wall.


----------

